

This Week in HN podcast – our first episode - ThatMightBePaul
https://soundcloud.com/thatmightbepaul/this-week-in-hacker-news

======
jaywunder
You guys really need better quality microphones. I appreciate the idea that
you have, and I think you're generally a funny bunch, but I can't hear what
you're saying if your laughing overcomes that one quiet guy's audio. Other
suggestions would be to introduce yourselves at the start, and keep topicality
more. I enjoyed listening though!

